# Avocado Wood



## pagedeveloper (Sep 17, 2014)

Good Day all,

OK.. I have some avocado wood in the back yard. It is cut up, and has been drying for a while now. Received it from a friend that cut it down about a year ago. It appears to be really hard wood, and cutting it with an Ax is a heck of a lot of work.

Has anyone ever down anything made out of avocado wood?? How did it turn out??


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Steven I can't help with your inquiry but I am sure one of our members will come along and give you a hand.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

pagedeveloper said:


> Good Day all,
> 
> OK.. I have some avocado wood in the back yard. It is cut up, and has been drying for a while now. Received it from a friend that cut it down about a year ago. It appears to be really hard wood, and cutting it with an Ax is a heck of a lot of work.
> 
> Has anyone ever down anything made out of avocado wood?? How did it turn out??


BBQ, smoking meat, firewood and carving....


----------



## jeff.fredrick (May 20, 2010)

I have never used it but have always had success turning all fruit wood. Hard wood with tight grain turns well.

Good luck Jeff


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I googled avocado wood uses and one hit showed pictures of table tops. I found some Douglas maple, normally a scrub bush, that were large enough to make small boards from but they will not stay flat. However, they make beautiful spindles on the lathe that are very stable for some reason. Unless you give it a try you'll never know.


----------

